# Travel Insurance - Do I need it ??



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Our travel insurance is up for renewal in february ( Tescos /multi trip - this year £174 ). We've always had our all year round travel insurance. Working abroad all over the world it was just another thing that enabled my wife to travel with me wherever I was going - but now I'm retired and we're committed to MH'ing in UK this year - the great Scottish 'rellies' trip . Next year it will be France / Spain but in any case Euroland - so if we've got our European Health Insurance cards - do I ever need Travel Insurance again - if we stay in Euroland ??


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Your travel insurance may cover more than medical treatment so my comments relate to medical only.
I live in Spain and have had some dealings with their system and I must say it's first class in a recent survey UK health service 17th Spanish 5th if you wait 8 weeks for an opp here it is considered unacceptable.Not all Spanish doctors speak english so phrase book to hand.
I have no first hand knowledge of France but reports again say its far better than UK.
Make sure you have E111 card and good idea to keep the face of boxes of medicines you may be taking for quick reference.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Travel Insurance*

38Rover

Thanks for the quick response - but you live in Spain - what I'm talking about is 4 - 6 week trips to Euroland

Harry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> - do I ever need Travel Insurance again - if we stay in Euroland ??


The short answer has to be " I hope not" !

If however the worst happens and you have an accident or fall ill then , yes, I think you do.

You will get good treatment in Europe but, if your illness or accident keeps you in hospital for some time, then you might well want to come home. Your travel insurance will cover that and usually ensure that your partner travels too. Some companies will take care of your van.

If the worst really does happen then your body will be repatriated. Not something that would bother you at the time but it would be extremely costly for your family to do on their own and another source of stress at a sad time.

I would suggest you go through all the clauses of your travel insurance policy and tick those things that you think you could not provide yourself and think you might need.

In the grand scale of things travel insurance is not outrageously expensive but the alternatives could cost and arm and a leg.

G


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Trave Insurance*

G

Fair point - I'll take your advice

Harry


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
There is no difference weather resident or visitor just present your self at Hospital Casualty with your E111 and you will get all the help you need.
Some people I know on a recent trip here were involved in a very serious car accident one lady( who had insurance) was air ambualced back to UK after emergency treatment in Spain 3 others stayed in Spain one for 9 weeks now they are well again the lady who was airlifted home wishes she had stayed in a Spanish Hospital the care and treatment was far superior.I accept there may be other reasons for wanting to get home but not for better care.
In an extreme case it is very expensive to repatriate a body again I have done it about £4000/5000


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like all insurances, it's a risk you have to evaluate. :?

There's no doubt that *statistically*, the answer is No. The insurance companies rely on that to make their profits. :twisted:

Personally - only you can decide, but Mrs Zeb fell off her bike in France a few years ago and got away with a broken rib and a very badly bruised bum.   8O

The service in the French hospital was excellent, and our E111 covered most of the costs, but only because they were not very large. Had it been more serious we would have had to fork out a lot of cash (though we were insured so could have claimed most of it back.)

Insurance premiums increase as we get older . . . simply because we are more likely to be ill or have an accident.

I think that reasoning would make me more likely to take out insurance as I get older. :? :wink:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think the big problem is repatriation if you are a stretcher case! 

Sad to say the cheapest way to get a body home is following cremation. But transport for a patient is quite another thing.

It's all very well for some to stay for long periods of time in a EU hospital, but for most people I suggest home is where they get better quickest. A friend had to stay behind in an EU country to be with her elderly Dad who had taken a tumble. She was financially OK because of the insurance, but distraught because her husband could not afford to stay with her. Think what it would have been like if she had to leave her Dad alone, sore and with out the language. 

It's the perennial thing about insurance, if you've got it you most probably won't need it. If you don't have it s*d's law says you will regret it :roll: 

It probably boils down to the price of peace of mind.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never claimed off travel insurance house insurance car van carravan or motorcye insurance .
So i must be ready for a claim. Thats how my daughter explains the risk.


Try MMA insurance i have just written a cheque for £54.74 for a couple on european cover.


Dave P


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We recently booked a trip to Euroland via Eurotunnel and took out annual health cover at a cost of £69 for the pair of us.Unfortunatel I couldn't use my Tesco vouchers for the cover :lol: 
tony


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Remember EHIC only covers you for the same cover in an emergency as a local

So emergency Hospital, but if you have to recuperate before tarvel back, you will have to pay for accomodation, treatment and drugs, Yes you can claim it back when you return but do you have the cash when you need it.

The insurance should mean you have it when you need it

And yes it helps with stretcher case repatriation, bodies and your loved one coming out to pick you up.

As we are not in EU in IOM I don't get an EHIC so have to insure. Most policies insit you take advantage of EHIC first and we have to point out we can't.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

like all insurances they are a drain until you need them. So personally I suggest you always keep up your policy for health care insurance.

On a more cautious note make sure you are covered for the period you travel and of course where you travel to. Many insurance companies impose time limits in addition to geographical limits. For example the CC Red pennant has a 31 day limit unless you pay to extend it. Tesco has a 120 day annual total limit with a single trip limit of 42 days. Just need to check the small print


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

:? I'm having problems at present as we're going to Portugal and Spain and intend to stay about 3 months. 
I'm finding it very expensive, even if existing conditions aren't covered. I was told that if one of us had a heart attack and died because we take drugs to lower our blood pressure, even that wouldn't be covered. 
So I'm still researching on the prices, but think we'll be using our E111s and 'bringing ashes back' if the worst comes to the worst!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Carolsinger E111's are no longer valid ahving been phased out

You must apply for an EHIC, you can do it online#

http://www.ehic.org/?gclid=COb5n_meqpgCFQFqxwod2n8g8g

If you have an EHIC remember to check it is still valid as they expire


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Insurance premiums increase as we get older . . . simply because we are more likely to be ill or have an accident.
> 
> I think that reasoning would make me more likely to take out insurance as I get older. :? :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Your right about the insurance getting more expensive as you get older.

We are hoping to go to India in December for our 50th wedding anniversary if I'm still in one piece then. 8O

Due to age and pre existing medical conditions at present the insurance for a three week trip is almost £600 for the two of us. 8O

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Due to age and pre existing medical conditions at present the insurance for a three week trip is almost £600 for the two of us. 8O


Whew ! Have you tried Saga Don ?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

thieawin said:


> If you have an EHIC remember to check it is still valid as they expire


And as far as I know, they don't send you a reminder, so there's yet another trap for the unwary!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > Due to age and pre existing medical conditions at present the insurance for a three week trip is almost £600 for the two of us. 8O
> ...


Hi G,

Yes I tried Saga but they won't give you cancellation cover for holidays costing more than £5000 per person. 

If anybody else has any suggestions it would be appreciated.

Don


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Travel Insurance*

Hi Coulstock and Don,
I would never go abroad without travel insurance having had a nasty experience in France about 4 years ago.
We missed the turning into the aire at Stenay and ended up in the European Brewery Museum---as you would !
I was sent to the back of the van to help in reversing out and fell backwards over the high kerb. I broke my left ankle and right foot simultaneously. 
After emergency pain killers given by a Stenay doctor on the Saturday afternoon we had to get to the nearest hospital at Verdun.
To cut a long story short I was plastered up and then had to arrange repatriation through my Axa insurance.They decided not to fly me back as it was logistically easier to send a private ambulance from Kent on the Monday morning to collect me and return to UK via the tunnel.They were brilliant.
My husband could not do a lot as we had the dog with us and with the time frame for the pet passport the earliest he could get back was the day after me.
I was 3 months in a wheel chair and had time to reflect what the bill would have been without insurance !!
Don have a look at www.moneysavingexpert.com there are links to over 70s insurance which look very reasonable. Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> If anybody else has any suggestions it would be appreciated.
> Don


Don..assuming you've not claimed on your insurance and you must have had many, many years of it, have you phoned your insurance company to point out that this is so ? Arguably they are not taking on any more risk than they took on last year and they might at least reduce the premium to something less eye-watering.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody else has any suggestions it would be appreciated.
> ...


Chris,

Our annual travel insurance only covers Europe west of the Ural mountains and for India we need worldwide cover. It can't be extended.

The main problem is we need cancellation cover for £6500 each and most policy's only cover up to £5000..

I'm hoping to resume our winter trip straight after the NEC so I won't be booking our trip until we get back in June.

Don


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder about E111, I was calling it that but we both have a blue credit card type thing now, which I assume is our EAHC!
I've been asking for quotes and tried Saga, to cover our existing conditions, as I couldn't find a button to exclude them and for a holiday of 100 days in Europe - they quoted us £1,6700 !!
Needless to say we can't afford that.
I think I might 'get on better' by phoning for a couple of quotes, Staysure seem to be quite reasonable but of course that's without covering our 'existing conditions'. 
We've been away before for 2+ months and didn't think about insurance, just getting older I suppose.
Carol


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

carol25singer said:


> Thanks for the reminder about E111, I was calling it that but we both have a blue credit card type thing now, which I assume is our EAHC!
> I've been asking for quotes and tried Saga, to cover our existing conditions, as I couldn't find a button to exclude them and for a holiday of 100 days in Europe - they quoted us £1,6700 !!
> Needless to say we can't afford that.
> I think I might 'get on better' by phoning for a couple of quotes, Staysure seem to be quite reasonable but of course that's without covering our 'existing conditions'.
> ...


Hi Carol,

Try https://www.allcleartravel.co.uk/ I've been playing with this site this evening and got a quote of £378 but only cancellation cover for £5000.

Don


----------



## Springerjoe (Oct 9, 2006)

I had Travel Insurance via Sainsbury's for a trip to Florida, Daytona last year(2008). I am still unsure if it was a mistake going thru Sainsbury's as I had pre-existing medical condition. It cost me £178 for 2 weeks. 3 Days into my Holiday I took food poisoning and my wife took me into Hospital on the Friday evening suffering from dehydration I collapsed in the ER Dept with very low blood pressure. After first class treatment (Drip, X-Ray, Cat Scan, Blood Samples etc)I was released on the Sunday morning feeling great and enjoyed the rest of my holiday. When I got back home I received a total of 7 bills from different departments of the Hospital to the tune of $16,000.(1 full day and 2 nights in Hospital)
It took Sainsbury's 19 letters from me and up until December 2008 to pay the bills. I was receiving phone calls from debt collectors in USA and threatening letters and although I forwarded everything on to Sainsbury's Insurance (recorded delivery) and asked them repeatedly to inform me what was happening. Still I have not heard if the bill has been paid or not. I assume it must be as I have no demands since the beginning of December. The debt collectors new of Sainsbury's Insurance as they said they have had Major problems with them on numerous occasions trying to get money back for their clients.
THE MORAL of this Story: Do not go anywhere without Insurance and DO NOT GO to SAINSBURY'S for Insurance. :x They are very happy to take your money, but cause nothing but worry and grief for you.
Springerjoe


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

I'hve ended up with LV excluding pre-existing conditions but including £2500 personal baggage for £95.87 plus our EAHC card. Roll on , we're getting there.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

It might be worth looking at Lloyds TSB platinum account. For £17 a month we get annual travel insurance for both ( Joint a/c) for Europe. Cover up to at least age 70 and also covers some pre existing medical conditions.

Also we get AA breakdown for both the car and 20ft motorhome in the UK, Credit card cover, Phone cover and even a bank account with an overdraft facility.

There are some additional benefits which we never use eg travel agency, vehicle purchase etc.
I've looked at getting seperate cover for each of these but the travel insurance alone was about £125 pa (probably more now)

Hope this helps

Sam


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks thieawin - just checked our EHIC cards - they expire on 1.3.09! Now to find out how to renew them :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Just checked our EHIC cards they expire next month thanks for the reminder.

Ron


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just checked - to renew the cards it needs to be done over the phone. Can't do it online. 

Phone 08456062030 with the old card in front of you and they will take details and renew and send them out within 7 days. The line did say that they can get very busy over holiday periods, so ring now if you need renewing.

Unlike some places, they accepted me giving them details of Liam's card. They should do - after all, Liam does not know the first thing about such things so I have to do it all :wink: 

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget that travel insurance covers you for cancellations due to illness etc. We had to cancel our main trip in 2007 - we had booked a site in Burgundy for a wine week (!), and had 7 camping cheques set aside for it, and had booked the ferry. We got the ferry and the site cost back, but they didn't accept the camping chqs claim because they are re-usable  . 

Our cover is with our natwest premier account and is very comprehensive - it's been getting more expensive recently, but we also do trips over to USA (visiting family), and airport lounges and airport parking discounts are also included if we book the flight through their travel service, so we make use of it!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Your euro health card only entitles you to the same treatemt from a doctor or hospital that you would receieve here.
Here they will do all they can but when theres nothing more they can do they will kick you out the hospital. Fine if your able to get home. But what about if you were wheelchair bound for the next 12 months. or needed full time care. The Euro health card may not cover this and wouldnt cover repatriation. 
So you have to think of the worst case scenario and see if your covered then
sorry to sound dramatic but thats the reality of it i think

Phill


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*Travel insurance*

Hi, If you open an Alliance and Leicester current acc. you get european
travel insurance for free. This covers you for 30 day trips. If you are 
going away for longer you can extend the perod of time for about £15.
Regards Ken


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Just checked - to renew the cards it needs to be done over the phone. Can't do it online.
> 
> Phone 08456062030 with the old card in front of you and they will take details and renew and send them out within 7 days. The line did say that they can get very busy over holiday periods, so ring now if you need renewing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried this site,EHIC Plus,
Recieved quote for my wife and I including medical problems.
Came back with £75 annual for the two of us.
This covers Europe only.
Harry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I too would have reccommended LLoyds TSB insurance, that is until I had to claim!

I had to cancel a holiday to Lanzarote a few days before we left because of a recurring back injury, which I had paid extra to have covered. We had booked everything oursleves and didn't go through a travel agent. 

What a hassle from start to finish. From informing them about the cancellation to getting the cheque, took nearly 6 months and it was only for £750 for the total bill but after they had deducted the "excess" we got just over £600.

They tried to insist we hadn't got the extra cover, despite my branch of Lloyds sending them the paperwork, because I had taken this out with Lloyds and not them. They insisted it had to come from me personally through their agents. Then they wouldn't accept faxed or e-mailed paperwork, despite them e-mailing me the originals, they lost the doctors certificates so I had to get more, copies wouldn't do, even from the surgury. The they tried to say we claimed outside the period allowed! 

We only got satisfaction after I complained officially through my branch of Lloyds and to the insurance company direct, AXA, who are a separate company from Lloyds anyway. After I had the cheque in my account I downgraded the account because of the crap service on the advice of my branch manager of Lloyds!

P.S. just checked our EHIC cards and they ran out on 1st of Jan, and we're in Spain now and off to Italy until July! OOOPS!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would renew it next year as it will be handy if you need to be brought back to the uk, Don't place too much faith in what is said on here about uk health service , believe me its the best, Any euro hospital will give you first class life saving and emergency service , Spanish hospitals are very good , but what you don't get is the after care that you get in the uk, I was wrongly diagnosed in 2002 in a spanish hospital as having a trapped nerve when a simple blood test would have revealed I was a Diabetic, a friend of ours (english) is being moved to a hospital in Malaga tomorrow to have some of her toes off , mainly due to the failure of the local doctor(spanish) to have hospitalised her weeks ago, It has been revealed that the Spanish health service has been billing the uk NHS for services not given and big bills at that , you get pushed to the door in a Spanish hospital ,then its buy your own chair ,


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Ehic Plus
Underwritten By Loyds
Trips up tp 4 Months
Medical cover up to 2million
Hospital Benefit
Cancelation and Curtaiulment up to 5.ooo
Pharmacy
Baggage delayed and lost documents
Personal accident
Legal Expences
missed and delayed departure
Hijack and muggings

Somebody pick the bones out of that.

Harry


----------

